# ?best clutch 02 rancher?



## Mikeyv66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Whats the best clutch to put on a 02 rancher 350 2x4


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Is it manual or auto?


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

It is either a manual or es(electric shift)


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Either way, they have the same clutch, right? I have an 02 Rancher ES and I'd like to know the answer to the original post too. I'm planning big tires and a gear reduction. And a big paddle.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If its a manual I dont there is much you can do. Maybe new springs. Better plates?


----------



## Mikeyv66 (Apr 19, 2012)

It is manual


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

put the highlifter comp stall cluth kit. thats what i had in mine. It doesnt have a bad stall at all.


----------



## Mikeyv66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Is that a spring kit only


----------



## YAAMULE (Feb 14, 2012)

*HONDA • TRX 350 • 2x4/4x4 00-05, TE/FE 2x4/4x4 00-05, TM/FM 2x4/4x4 00-05 •*

*:309149:HONDA • TRX 350 • 2x4/4x4 00-05, TE/FE 2x4/4x4 00-05, TM/FM 2x4/4x4 00-05 • COMPETITION STALL* 







Quantity in Cart: _None_ 
Code: *WE497211*
Price: *$59.95*
Quantity:


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Comp stall is going to be ur best bet. Yes its just springs so u dont have to mess with plates and all. Pretty easy to install. I have the mudder stall as well as a 35% reduction and it waked mine up BIG time. Highly reccommend doing it if u plan on going 28"+ on tires


----------



## Mikeyv66 (Apr 19, 2012)

What's the best place to shop for upgrades I want the clutch and cam and high compression piston I want the works


----------

